# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  What food-bearing trees do you grow?

## Krugerrand

I planted 6 apple trees this spring.  I'm espalier pruning them according to this method: http://www.woodbridgefruittrees.com....espaliers.html

I'm thinking about paw-paw and hazelnuts for next year.  Has anybody here had much experience with either?  

My space is far from unlimited.  Hazelnuts seem to be a good nut option since they aren't as big as most others.

----------


## torchbearer

Don't answer this guy- he is definitely CIA/Mossad- here to gather data mining info on right wing extremist!

----------


## Dr.3D

It takes quite a long time before you get any fruit/nuts from trees.

I planted Carpathian walnut trees around 20 years ago and have been getting nuts from them for the past 9 years.  

I have planted apple, pear, Hazel nut, Elderberry and Pecan trees since then, and am still waiting for them to mature.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I have one apple down near the creek.  I've only been able to get a couple of apples off of it - the racoons and birds usually get all the fruit before I do.

I have two peaches.  So far, it has tended to be that when one hits, the other doesn't.

There are three figs on the property - two planted in total shade so they don't fruit at all and struggle just to survive.  The other one fruits but the critters usually get the figs before I do, lol.

I have one grapefruit.  Something has gotten the fruit as soon as it sets every year until this past year.  I got FOUR grapefruit off of the tree in late December and oh goodness they were WONDERFUL! 

There are lots of native pecans and a few hybrids on the property, too.

I'd like to set out several additional fruit trees this fall, probably two more apples, a couple of pears, and a couple more peaches.  Maybe a kumquat.  I'd also like to put in a grape arbor eventually...

----------


## dannno

What kind of weather are you in? 

If it doesn't get too cold, avocados have a lot of protein and good fats.. they are very healthy. I have a small tree, but not fruiting yet. 

I have a dwarf lime tree that is fruiting. I also have an apple tree, two apricot trees and two fig trees on the property i'm renting. The apricots are almost ready. The first harvest of figs are almost ready, it was light, but it looks like the fall harvest is going to be really good.

----------


## Krugerrand

> It takes quite a long time before you get any fruit/nuts from trees.
> 
> I planted Carpathian walnut trees around 20 years ago and have been getting nuts from them for the past 9 years.  
> 
> I have planted apple, pear, Hazel nut, Elderberry and Pecan trees since then, and am still waiting for them to mature.


The time it takes to get fruit/nuts is a bummer ... but they'll never produce if they aren't planted.  I've cut down most of the bushes and shrubs around the house since I bought it.  If I can't eat it, I'm not trimming it.

----------


## Krugerrand

> What kind of weather are you in? 
> 
> If it doesn't get too cold, avocados have a lot of protein and good fats.. they are very healthy. I have a small tree, but not fruiting yet. 
> 
> I have a dwarf lime tree that is fruiting. I also have an apple tree, two apricot trees and two fig trees on the property i'm renting. The apricots are almost ready. The first harvest of figs are almost ready, it was light, but it looks like the fall harvest is going to be really good.


PA/Zone 6.  Not ideal avocado weather.  We have a dwarf lemon tree that we bring in for winter.

----------


## Krugerrand

> I have one apple down near the creek.  I've only been able to get a couple of apples off of it - the racoons and birds usually get all the fruit before I do.
> 
> I have two peaches.  So far, it has tended to be that when one hits, the other doesn't.
> 
> There are three figs on the property - two planted in total shade so they don't fruit at all and struggle just to survive.  The other one fruits but the critters usually get the figs before I do, lol.
> 
> I have one grapefruit.  Something has gotten the fruit as soon as it sets every year until this past year.  I got FOUR grapefruit off of the tree in late December and oh goodness they were WONDERFUL! 
> 
> There are lots of native pecans and a few hybrids on the property, too.
> ...


It's no fun to lose food to the critters.  I put in a half dozen grape vines about 4 years ago.  This will probably be my first year to get grapes.  (nasty deer seem to like the young vine growth)  

I planted asparagus and rhubarb this year.  Next year I'm also hoping to add arctic kiwi to the mix.  Nothing ever goes after rhubarb.  The critters seem to leave the asparagus alone too.  From what I read, paw paw is virtually pest-free.

----------


## Kotin

I am in zone 9 and I have 
3 peach trees, 
3 apple trees, 
7 banana trees, 
10 cherry trees, 
5 chestnut trees, 
8 plum trees
1 pecan tree
1 black walnut tree


here is an overview of my garden if you are interested: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=190778

----------


## slacker921

money trees.   The little thieves from the IRS come around trying to pick the green ones.

----------


## silverhawks

> I am in zone 9 and I have 
> 3 peach trees, 
> 3 apple trees, 
> 7 banana trees, 
> 10 cherry trees, 
> 5 chestnut trees, 
> 8 plum trees
> 1 pecan tree
> 1 black walnut tree
> ...


That garden of yours is amazing, Kotin

----------


## dannno

> PA/Zone 6.  Not ideal avocado weather.  We have a dwarf lemon tree that we bring in for winter.


Apparently these little fruit are extremely healthy:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ht=sea+berries


I'm going to try and grow some, but it looks like I'm not in the ideal climate. We'll see how it goes. They are grown in Russia and Canada and whatnot.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Apparently these little fruit are extremely healthy:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ht=sea+berries
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and grow some, but it looks like I'm not in the ideal climate. We'll see how it goes. They are grown in Russia and Canada and whatnot.


Sea berries are definitely something I'll have to look into.  Thanks for the info!

----------


## XNavyNuke

Tlor Tsiran Apricot from *Raintree*
4-in-1 Pluot from Raintree
Tri-Lite Peach Hybrid from Raintree
All-in-One Almond from Raintree
Kanko Apricot from Raintree
Bongo Apricot from Raintree
4-in-1 Asian Pear from Raintree
NC-1 Paw Paw from Raintree
Sunflower Paw Paw from Raintree
Mango Paw Paw from Raintree
3 Plum Trees from Walmart (marked down to $5 each, I think they're Santa Rosa)
Kingston Black Apple from *Trees of Antiquity*
Strawberry Parfait Apple from Trees of Antiquity
Souvenir Du Congress Pear from Trees of Antiquity
Che Fruit from *Edible Landscaping*
Seckel Pear from Edible Landscaping
Japanese Walnut from Edible Landscaping
Howgate Wonder Apple that I grafted myself from scion wood obtained through *Seed Savers Exchange*
Winesap Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Calville Blanc d'Hiver Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Lamb Abbey Pearmain Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Api Etoile Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Gala Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Ashmeads Kernal Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Pink Pearmain Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Roxbury Russet Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Allington Pippin Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Muscat de Bernay Apple grafted from Seed Savers scions
Unknown pear from scions taken from tree on old local farmstead
Indian Blood Peach grafted from scions taken at grandfathers farm
Aerlie Red Flesh Apple grafted from scions taken at grandfathers farm
Possible Gravenstein Apple grafted from scions taken at neighbors
Schweizer Wasserbirne Pear grafted from *USDA germplasm repository*
Hessle Pear grafted from USDA scions
Rousselet de Reims Pear grafted from USDA scions
Perazola Pear grafted from USDA scions
Barland Pear grafted from USDA scions
Bitter Lemon from *McKenzie Farms* (Cold hardy citrus)
Citrumelo from McKenzie Farms
Citrange from McKenzie Farms
Little Leaf Walnut from *Madrone Nursery*
Arizona Walnut from Madrone Nursery
Paradox and Northern California Black Walnuts from a seed saver and burl wood vendor
A woods full of Eastern Black Walnuts, Hickories, Persimmons and Northern Pecans

Zone 6b, 10.5 acres.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Tlor Tsiran Apricot from *Raintree*
> 4-in-1 Pluot from Raintree
> Tri-Lite Peach Hybrid from Raintree
> All-in-One Almond from Raintree
> Kanko Apricot from Raintree
> Bongo Apricot from Raintree
> 4-in-1 Asian Pear from Raintree
> NC-1 Paw Paw from Raintree
> Sunflower Paw Paw from Raintree
> ...


Your place sounds like a squirrel's paradise!

How long ago have you had the paw paws ... have you had production from them?

Seckel pears are delicious. I hope to start some of those in the next couple years.

----------


## Elwar

I planted a lemon, orange, apple, mango, allspice, banana, and cacao trees. They're almost all about waist high. The lemon is doing great, orange not much difference. Mango is starting to get some brown on the edges of the leaves, apple is growing great. The banana is growing well, I bought it about a foot tall. My allspice tree, I had planted almost on the corner of my lot outside of my fence near a vacant lot, when the lawn guy was mowing the lot he also took out my tree 
Also my cacao tree died, I got it as just a small twig with three leaves...the leaves just got more and more brown until they died.

I plan on getting a multi-fruit cherry tree, another allspice and maybe try the cacao again.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Your place sounds like a squirrel's paradise!
> 
> How long ago have you had the paw paws ... have you had production from them?
> 
> Seckel pears are delicious. I hope to start some of those in the next couple years.


Lots of squirrels back in the trees. Cats and dogs keep them out of the yard for the most part. This is only the second year on the Paw Paws. According to *K State's* page it looks like it will be a couple more years before I have fruit to sample.

If I were to get another Seckel, I would definitely purchase through Trees of Antiquity. I've been very pleased with the large caliper apple trees that I have purchased from them. 

XNN

----------


## TruckinMike

peaches, pears, figs, and pecans.

----------


## amy31416

Just planted 2 apricot trees, hoping for the best!

----------


## Meatwasp

> Apparently these little fruit are extremely healthy:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ht=sea+berries
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and grow some, but it looks like I'm not in the ideal climate. We'll see how it goes. They are grown in Russia and Canada and whatnot.


I got my Sea Berries from One Green World and two of them died. The male and female are doing good. Also my pineapple guava is in good shape

----------


## Agent CSL

Couple small apple trees and several hazelnut trees (they both grow like weeds here in Washington). The hazelnut trees produce several pounds of nuts yearly. 

Looking to put in a few more apple trees. Not much else grows up here in Washington.

----------


## macmanmatty

Hello I only Joined this site to ask MR. Navy Nuke about his pears  scions  but I do believe in this sites mission  and I do share the same  political views  but anyway  if navy nuke could share / trade some scions of the following pears (or any other interesting new  ones you may have gotten)  I would like it.







Schweizer Wasserbirne Pear grafted 
Hessle Pear grafted from USDA scions
Rousselet de Reims Pear grafted from USDA scions
Perazola Pear grafted from USDA scions
Barland Pear grafted from USDA scions




I have the following I can trade 



Pears:
warren
atlantic queen
verblu
shinko (asian)
megetsu (asian)
orcas
clapps favorite
Beurre d'Anjou
santa maria
seckel
ELM 
meadows
flemesh beauty
white doyyene
Karl's Favorite 
warzinack (limited multiple grafts that took and cutting off the other grafts)
. Fondante de Moulins Lille ?
tennousi
Petit Muscat (limited multiple grafts that took and cutting off the other grafts)
Martin Sec (limited multiple grafts that took and cutting off the other grafts)

----------


## oyarde

I like to eat dried apricots from Aldi while I shoot deer that eat my apples and pears . These are pre marinated deer .

----------


## Jan2017

I have about 15 red apricots and a handful of freestone peaches from the rootstock for those red apricots.

The Lovell peach rootstock is used in commercial orchards to graft peaches, apricots, plums - and even has been used for almonds
experimentally in some Northern California enterprises.
It is definitely *NOT* a dwarfing rootstock, and highly recommended.

The peach planted at the old site of the massive old oak tree cut down for more sun to the orchard 
(and plenty of toasty warm firewood for me and the Amish neighbor/family farm) -
 . . . probably has roots 50 foot deep - no sh!t - 
the smaller dwarfing Myrobalan plum rootstocks grafted with the typical commercial Blenheim apricot and a late-maturing sport variety
 were NOT deep rooting and don't/didn't survive drought - or wind - much at all. Not recommended.

That Lovell peach is my parent for rootstock cuttings - this year with irrigatable space for a couple hundred new starts using the (very) deep well irrigation - cost more than the 4 acres - but solar-powered water pumping will fill the cistern and the French orchard-inspired irrigation pools dug out for years that now are littering the acre and half being utilized  - no rain surface drain-off is allowed.
 A couple bushels of its' smallish red blushed peaches towering over the eggplant - which leaves gets decimated by insects and rabbits usually.

French agriculture - and the Italians - come up with alot of great ideas that can be incorporated on a small scale too.
Here's landscape engineering pic . . . gravity irrigation in medieval fields arranged radially near the Oppidum d'Ensérune, southern France.


The Oppidum d'Ensérune is an ancient hill-town (or oppidum) near the village of Nissan-lez-Ensérune, France, 
located between Béziers and Narbonne close to the D609 (formerly RN9) and Canal du Midi.

----------


## XNavyNuke

I'm glad this thread was revived. I can now report that the paw paws produced in year four and they are very prolific. I tend to get a caterpillar infestation late every year as the fruit is ripening. They trees look pretty ugly but they haven't slowed the growth. I think by the time August comes around the tree are pretty much done growing through the season. As to sharing scion wood, I'm always happy to do that. Also, if you become a full member of Seed Savers Exchange you will find that there is a scion wood section in their annual yearbook.

XNN

----------


## Leaning Libertarian

I've Orange, Lemon, Tangerine, Grapefruit, red and green Grapes, Blackberries, Boysenberries, Blueberries, Plum trees, and Dragon Fruit.  They each produce fruit.  The plant I most want to have is Gooseberries, but can't find them anywhere locally.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> I've Orange, Lemon, Tangerine, Grapefruit, red and green Grapes, Blackberries, Boysenberries, Blueberries, Plum trees, and Dragon Fruit.  They each produce fruit.  The plant I most want to have is Gooseberries, but can't find them anywhere locally.


Have you tried California Rare Fruit Growers organization? They have chapters where they hold plant exchanges. You could probably find help in getting the right gooseberries for your growing area.

XNN

----------


## oyarde

I went Mon and looked at some plum trees . I am undecided. I still plan to add another Cherry and Peach or two .

----------


## fisharmor

My apricot blossoms got killed by a late frost for the third year in a row.
My almond is doing fantastic though... everyone keeps asking what kind of ornamental cherry it is.
Last two years the winters were mild enough that we got good fig harvests.  Last summer I almost got sick of fresh figs.
Almost.
This is all on a 1/4 acre lot in a neighborhood in zone 7.  I wish I remember what kind of fig it is... it's a cold hardy variety.  I may plant more trees as it's one of the things the deer don't decimate the second it starts to grow.

----------


## DamianTV

I have one Morning Wood tree, but I do not believe Crotchfruit is accepted by the community as a source of nutrition.

(sorry, i just could not resist the urge to post that)

----------


## Schifference

Just received and am planting 3 pear trees, 1 Fourth of July Peach tree, 1 Pomegranate, and 1 blueberry bush.

----------


## XNavyNuke

What kind of almond? My All-in-one is supposed to be self pollinating. It blooms but has never set.

XNN

----------


## Jan2017

I probably need a second apricot variety as a cross-pollinator . . . 
but I had a ton of bees in the April bloom burst before any leaves are on anything . . . like cherry these are early bloomers -
. . . and I_ should_ prune for fruit spurs rather than let these grow totally "wild" if I wasn't lazy

Anyhow, for 2018  . . .
early April - after Easter - 




June 15, 2018

----------


## oyarde

I had some most excellent peaches this year . Mostly lost most of muh other blossoms in April snowstorms.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Picked my first paw paw of the year yesterday.

XNN

----------


## RonZeplin

Apricot, pear, peach, walnut, orange, lemon, plum.  It's about harvest time for the Bartlett Pears which must be picked before they're fully ripe.

The Pedro Walnut is the most naturally gopher resistant due to black walnut rootstock.  Most plants and critters avoid the bitter roots.

----------


## osan

We have apples, cherries, walnuts, apricots, nectarines, peaches, pears, plums, blackberries, raspberries, strawberries, jostaberries, and miscellaneous others.

We have one fruit-bearing pear.  The rest are years off as pear do not bear fruit until the are about 18 years old.  Most of the rest are also maturing, some of them having had setbacks due to the escape of the goats who subsequently made a beeline for the orchard and raped the pants off some of the stock.  That aside, we are in decent shape.

----------


## NewIdea2

Only peach trees)

----------

